# Bionic governor



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation for which governor to use? I haven't tried anything other than mot_hotplug yet. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's been awhile I think a long time ago I read a post regarding it. I can be wrong but I believe it's pretty much the only governor you wanna use, like the others really aren't of any benefit. I think I used ondemand once for a bit and it actually caused the phone to get really hot. never tested the difference between hotplug and mothotplug though. but the other three I bet dont play nice? lol


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd like some more info on this too. I switched to OnDemand yesterday to try to save some battery. Too soon to see if it will helped but I've had my phone lock up twice since.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

brainwash1 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for which governor to use? I haven't tried anything other than mot_hotplug yet. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The only thing I can think of is that is the only governor that worked on a locked boot-loader, like the other ones don't change the cpu in the same way or something.


----------



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that is the only governor that worked on a locked boot-loader, like the other ones don't change the cpu in the same way or something.


The D2G has a choice of governor's, so it's not because of a locked bootloader.


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

Tekahuna gives a good explanation in post 205: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14511-opptimizer-project-omap4-overclocking-kernel-modulesofficial-thread/page__st__200


----------

